# New CGC



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

Odin passed his CGC yesterday!! He was able to walk past other dogs without pawing at them trying to play







Now we have our sights set on his BH and SchH 1.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Way to Go!!


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations...that's great.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

CGC is a great accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------

